# That's what the crowd goes to the stadium to see



## sound shift

Dirk Kuyt was interviewed in English after his team's match on Saturday.

Interviewer: "It was a hard game, a bit of a scrap." (Or words to that effect.)
Kuyt: "That's what the crowd goes to the stadium to see." (Or words to that effect.)

I asked myself if I could have said in Dutch what Kuyt said in English. The answer was "No".  The best I can do (and I am sure it is wrong) is:-

"Dat is hetgene waar het publiek voor om te zien naar het stadion gaat."

Please tell me the correct way to say this.


----------



## Suehil

He would probably just say "Daar komen ze voor"


----------



## Peterdg

Other possibilities:

"Ze komen juist om dat te zien." "Dat is juist waarvoor ze naar het stadium komen".  "Ze komen juist naar het stadium om zo iets te zien".


----------



## sound shift

Thank you, everyone.


----------



## Lawrencelot

Daarvoor komt het publiek naar het stadium


----------



## sound shift

Bedankt, Lawrencelot.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Suehil said:


> He would probably just say "Daar komen ze voor"


 

plus vertaling  (are you sure your native language isn't Dutch?


----------

